# piano coat rack?



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

does anyone have plans they can share for this?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No photo no link?


----------



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

So each/all of those pegs can swivel out? Really interesting design. I may steal this. Probably need to be spring loaded somehow to close them up when not needed.

Looks quite simple. Why would you need plans?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I want plans also. Would love to know how they did the swing out pegs.

This was so easy…try Google. I just did and easily found a bunch of links for "piano hinge coat rack plans".

One was a good video.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Every other strip runs full height, steel rod or wooden dowel runs horizontally the full width. I'd cut the strips, drill all the holes on a drill press with some sort of stop so everything aligns and assemble it. A full strip on each side hides the rod or dowel end. It doesn't look difficult, just looks like it will take some thought.

It looks cool at first but to me it doesn't seem like a very efficient storage idea.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I love the simplicity and functionality of this design


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines that you had an old upright piano and were going to make a coat rack from it. And why not? People make desks and bars from them, so why not a coat rack?


----------



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

i tried google but still not seeing any plans could you post a link ?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

You could use magnets at the tops or sides to hold them up when not in use.


----------



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

no one has any ideas to get plans ?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I don't really see a need for plans, other than some rough measurements on the back of a napkin. It's all just the same dimension rectangular stock, some longer than others, and all secured with glue and some all-thread (or whatever you want to use to allow the pieces to pivot). Did you watch the video of one being made?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is a video


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

This is a little more complicated that it looks at first. The full length up rights (at least some of them) are deeper than the flip out pegs. This give the bottom of the peg clearance to swing out until it hits the wall.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Since that might eventually damage the wall, you could put a plywood back on it. Would prevent racking, too, though I doubt if that would be necessary.


----------

